
Idea: A Cure for Phishing - danicgross
https://medium.com/@danielgross/idea-a-cure-for-phishing-5fb6f9646091#.hvzetgp0o
======
boznz
I am pretty sure I have lost paid clients because I deleted their too good to
be true emails. Similarly cold emailing someone from your own address is more
than likely get your company email blacklisted.

I seriously hate the way it is but it's a war out there and I don't think any
scam detection program would last 5 minutes without the scammer finding a way
around it or it making too many false positives to trust.

------
discreditable
Here's an idea: plain text email only.

------
jlgaddis
Apparently I missed it. What was the cure?

~~~
6stringmerc
Uh, you didn't miss anything. It's a very brief post mentioning an Idea for a
Concept. So it's not even close to describing an actual, um, anything.

It's the literary equivalent of me saying "Hey, Humans are over-fishing the
oceans, somebody should come up with a way to stop that."

